# I'd like to find a purebred Anatolian Male pup...



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 19, 2013)

I'd really like to find a purebred Anatolian Male pup for sale. I will need to wait to sell some baby goats first so I have the money, but we have been having HORRIBLE coyotes right now AND there have been FOUR mountain lion sightings just in the last couple months. Toli and Diego need a baby buddy!!!


----------

